# Always eating......



## bhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I am really liking this forum reading it so far but I am looking for some advice. 

 I eat probably 5-6 times a day (small meals) in a keto lifestyle. I have lost nearly 70 lbs doing this (lost tremendous bodyfat) and I am currently bulking up a bit wieghttraining (see avatar)

  But to get to the point I am getting sick and tired of hearing coworkers saying crap like "Damn your eating again" "Your always eating" "How much more can you eat today" When in reality I am eating extremely clean! I avoid processed foods and I stick to my greens and protiens and I occasionally have the diet soda. Yet these same people I sit and watch them stuff thier face with donuts, candy, and chips on break.  Maybe I am self conscience because I used to be so fat or still think I have a good percentage of bodyfat to loose. 

 I do not know what the answer is but I train hard, I eat right, and I am looking for a good way to handle this type of behavious without blowing up and cursing someone out with the stink of donut on thier breath! (I have also noticed if you work out or someone finds out that you work out they watch your diet better then they do thier own)

 HELP IM GOING INSANE!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2004)

just ignore them if you can, after all, theyre the ones who are unhealthy in the end. youre doing the right thing by exercising and eating right, i get crap off people sometimes too about lifting, its irritating as hell but you just gotta take the high road. 

 after all, if they have to bug you, how secure could they be about their own diets/physiques? chances are theyre the kind of people that sit around dreaming of having the perfect body while simultaneously cramming a few chocolate muffins down their gullets in front of the tv.

 youre better, so let them know if you have to


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I can relate I used to be 280 @ 5'4.  But maybe you need a break.  I was feeling the same way a month ago so I took a break from the gym and measuring food.  Its fucking tedious.  I took a month break ate only when I was hungry and what I wanted.  Not saying I ate shit either.  I ate within reason.  Did gain a pound.  Now I'm back as of today and I feel refreshed and ready for another round.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

There are a lot of rant threads just like this about the same issue. People not into the 5-7 meals a day and so on will not understand. I don't get mad anymore. My boss says something ever single day, never fails when he comes into my office and I'm eating. When I bulk it's even worse. Just learn to ignore it is the best thing you can do  Good work with your weight loss. Keep Truckin


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> I can relate I used to be 280 @ 5'4. But maybe you need a break. I was feeling the same way a month ago so I took a break from the gym and measuring food. Its fucking tedious. I took a month break ate only when I was hungry and what I wanted. Not saying I ate shit either. I ate within reason. Did gain a pound. Now I'm back as of today and I feel refreshed and ready for another round.


Wow you used to weigh that much   Great job man


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Wow you used to weigh that much   Great job man



Yes I did.  Haha!


----------



## bhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> I can relate I used to be 280 @ 5'4. But maybe you need a break. I was feeling the same way a month ago so I took a break from the gym and measuring food. Its fucking tedious. I took a month break ate only when I was hungry and what I wanted. Not saying I ate shit either. I ate within reason. Did gain a pound. Now I'm back as of today and I feel refreshed and ready for another round.


 Yeah I have considered over Chirstmas taking a couple days off and enjoying myself when I am with family...I am so phobic about gaining wieght back it might be hard to unwind too much. Good advice I am betting it wont do too much damage and might help me relax some.


----------



## bhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> Yes I did.  Haha!


 Yeah very nice job! It is cool to see someone else went through close to the same crap!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

I was overweight myself. Good to take control


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 6, 2004)

bhunter said:
			
		

> Yeah very nice job! It is cool to see someone else went through close to the same crap!



Yeap because of this break I am no longer as anal but I am getting back on the bus.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was overweight myself. Good to take control




Youre looking good and solid too.


----------



## bhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was overweight myself. Good to take control


 Well you look pretty solid now! Actually I love the "look" you have going on! Good to see hard work pay off!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

bhunter said:
			
		

> Well you look pretty solid now! Actually I love the "look" you have going on! Good to see hard work pay off!


 I was about 170 at my heaviest but completely soft.   I didn't work out at all. Now lastnight I get on the scale and I'm touching 170 but it's a different 170 than before.    Thanks for the props


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> Youre looking good and solid too.


  Tx


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Tx



 Thank you!  Im pushing 200 lbs.  I still need to cut down a little more.  Its funny how all three of us former fatties have a lot of mass.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 6, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> Thank you! Im pushing 200 lbs.  I still need to cut down a little more. Its funny how all three of us former fatties have a lot of mass.


Yeah it was hiding under there the whole time. Nice pics btw


----------



## bhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

donescobar2000 said:
			
		

> Thank you!  Im pushing 200 lbs.  I still need to cut down a little more.  Its funny how all three of us former fatties have a lot of mass.


  yeah my brother asked me how I have been "working" on my mass. My answer was "umm loose wieght?" I felt kinda stupid after


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah it was hiding under there the whole time. Nice pics btw




Thank you!


----------



## gregster224 (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't worry about what others say to you man!!!!! You wanna here something??  I think you fucking incredible losing 70 lbs!!!! Seriously that is awsome, that's half of me! The picture looks pretty good. Say to your self everytime some one mkes a comment " Do I want my diet and my physique or thier diet and theirs" I think you will smile when you answer that each time.


Keep up the hard work, you totaly rock dude!!!!!!!

P.S. We all respect you at IM!!!!!!!


----------



## bhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

gregster224 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about what others say to you man!!!!! You wanna here something?? I think you fucking incredible losing 70 lbs!!!! Seriously that is awsome, that's half of me! The picture looks pretty good. Say to your self everytime some one mkes a comment " Do I want my diet and my physique or thier diet and theirs" I think you will smile when you answer that each time.
> 
> 
> Keep up the hard work, you totaly rock dude!!!!!!!
> ...


 That made my day man! Kick ass


----------



## leg_press (Dec 6, 2004)

My parents were exactly the when I started to eat properly my Dad immediately said ," You'll get fat." and my Mum said ," I aint gonna wash it all up." Where I used to work it was very hard to eat every 3 hours because there was just soo much work to do. Anyways where I work now, it's alot easier to find the time to eat and my parents now understand what i am trying to do and even my mum has started doin it.


----------



## leg_press (Dec 6, 2004)

just think when ur older you'll be fit and healthy when they are older they they'll be obese with heart disease etc


----------



## gregster224 (Dec 6, 2004)

That's what this forums here for,  welcome aboard!!!!!! Seriously If you keep doing what your doing, you're gonna get results. Thier is so much damn info on this site you can only get better. If you feel down, tell us, we'll pick you up and put back on the right track!! As for everyone else????? That's there problem.We live in a society(here in the UK too) where the ones who want to improve themselves are ridiculed. Stop and think about that!!!! WTF you now. Me? It's my mission in life to help people improve, to hepl them realise there dreams. Its not about sticking 2 fingers at the doubters, its about taking that warm feeling you get insidewhen you can cross another goal off the list b/c you achieved it. That feeling is called satisfaction and that my friend leads to happiness. And the happy man is the wealthiest man on the planet!! That my friend can be you. You want it just go out and get it, it's there for the taking!!!!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 6, 2004)

man I HATE that too!

I was working at a theme park over the summer and my shift was usually 9-6, we got one lunch break at about 12-1ish and that was it! so we are expected to go like 5-6 hours with no food! but hey we got free fizzy drinks on shifts! great! NOT.

anyway I asked 2 different managers if I could take a quick afternoon break for 10 mins just to munch down a couple of tuna sandwiches, both of em said no, so I was forced to eat on shift which was pretty dodgey as if I'd been caught i'd have got the boot but everyone I worked with was tight (they would steal candy n' shit) so we all had each others backs, but I was still mad that they wouldn't give me a break so I could have a quick bite to eat!

No one in my country (the UK) understands what its like to eat big... my friend the other day told me he was eating lots... yeah he told me how he was having a cooked lunch instead of a cold 1! 3 cooked meals a day! that is a BIG diet for the average Brit! and my dad is the worst, I was staying at his the other day and at about 5 I asked if I could cook up some chicken (that I'd bought from Uni with me!!) on some toast and a bowl of oats (had to comprimise as I can't cook at my dads house - hes one strict mofucka!) and hes all like.. 'are you sure you'll have enough room for your dinner' lol.... come dinner time i eat ALL my plate, then I eat half of my little sisters plate AND half of my oldest sisters plate! (I literally had double what he had), so that shut him up a bit, hopefully that will be the last time he stresses me because i'm trying to hit my 6 meals a day, its such a hassle!

peace


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Ya , I get that all the time too ... No worries . By boss is about 50 years old and overweight and hes like , youre always eating. I say , yep I know . Thats it , I dont mind it much. Its funny though , he asked me , why the hell can you be eating soo much and be so thin and Im eating a meal a day and I have a keg. I explained to him a bit , but he was more confused than anything , so I just let it there. He still eats his pizza once or twice a day and smokes like crazy ... I smell a heath attack.

Dont worry about it , just eat and take it as a compliment . You know that if they are telling you "youre eating again " that you are on the right track  Let them eat 2 or 3 times a day and gulp down those donuts .


----------



## aztecwolf (Dec 6, 2004)

bhunter said:
			
		

> I am really liking this forum reading it so far but I am looking for some advice.
> 
> I eat probably 5-6 times a day (small meals) in a keto lifestyle. I have lost nearly 70 lbs doing this (lost tremendous bodyfat) and I am currently bulking up a bit wieghttraining (see avatar)
> 
> ...



take it with a grain of salt, and another chicken breast


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 6, 2004)

wait a minute didnt we just talk about this stuff?????????????   go look up a thread that says " I found this great new diet"  you are not the only one with this "stupid people" problem.....


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 6, 2004)

just kick their asses!  my roommates make fun of me for eating 5000 calories a day but now that i can kick the crap outta them...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

My advice is WHOOOOO CARES what they think. Its your life. Take pride and tell them to kiss your healthy ass.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2004)

Believe me, I get the same shit all the time.  I just say something like, "Do I look fat?  Okay then..."  Sometimes it leads me into a diatribe about nutrition.  That's always a good way to scare people off.  No one wants to hear what it actually takes to lose weight in a healthy way.  They'll shutup if you get technical with them.


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea I love eating 5 meals a day.  I used to feel hungry somtimes, now NEVER!  I feel healthier too.  Even if I am consuming twice as many calories its just turning into LBM.  As for eating at work I sneak off several times a day to throw down some food and people still comment on the food I eat during our given breaks.  Little do they know its my third meal since I got there mu hahaha


----------

